

Most Popular Programming Languages of 2013 - veritas9
http://blog.codeeval.com/most-popular-programming-languages-of-2013

======
dxbydt
Dunno what to make of your bubblechart. On the one hand, I should be
absolutely ecstatic that I am firmly sitting inside the 0.6% bubble and still
making ~200k per year, with complete, total and utter ignorance of the rest of
the bubbles that make up 99.4%. On the other hand, I wonder if just like the
dotcom bubble and the housing bubble, this 0.6% bubble will also pop. Maybe I
should broaden my skillset just a little bit...ah, what's that 0.8% bubble
right next to mine ? Closer Clojer Closur ? Where have I heard that before. Oh
yeah wasn't that the rival language also hot for data scientists. Hmmm...maybe
if I bone up on that..after all, 0.6+0.8 > 0.6 :)

~~~
KiwiCoder
Every bubble pops. It's a fact of life and a function of surface tension,
internal pressure, and bubble diameter. Learn Java (or Python) and don't over
inflate your bubble.

On the other hand I am baffled why anyone in possession of free will would
write 20 lines of Java to "determine if an input string is a palindrome" when
plainly this is bait for perl/ruby one-liners.

Oh wait, this is just a sampling of _codeeval_ submissions? I have no idea
what that means.

------
personamb
I'm not super familiar with codeeval, but it seems like (from the sample
puzzles on the homepage) the puzzles are pretty standard engineering interview
questions. That is, they are often short algorithms, which bias towards using
scripting and "convenient" languages.

Still, surprising to see Java so high, and such disparity between Python and
Ruby - the increase in C# is wholly expected.

~~~
dougk16
Just curious, what do you think caused the increase in C#? I'm totally out of
touch with Microsoft's doings nowadays.

~~~
bskap
More people realizing that C# is just like Java, but better. And fewer people
running away because of Microsoft's reputation.

~~~
diggan
With the addition of Mono gaining ground allowing C# to be cross-platform.

------
rk0567
My blog post (wrote about an year ago) about programming language popularity,
based on HN Poll : [http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/03/28/top-10-most-popular-
prog...](http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/03/28/top-10-most-popular-programming-
languages-of-2012/)

------
smoyer
I seems somehow implausible that Javascript is so low given:

a) The amount of "Web 2.0" applications that are being developed.

b) The number of OS/Windowing systems that are supporting Javascript as a
scripting/application language.

c) The (almost) constant necessity of "tweaking" almost any web design at
least slightly (using Javascript).

d) The number of ready-made libraries to make programming in Javascript more
fun.

e) NodeJS (Do I need to say anything else?).

I'm not a giant Javascript proponent, though I use it where it fits. But this
"survey" seems to have a pretty significant amount of sample bias.

------
danso
Javascript just with 3.9% of the share? The title should probably be scoped to
"Most Popular Programming Languages of 2013 on CodeEval". That's relatively
clear from the text of the blog post, but it is still worth re-emphasizing.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Given the very small set of programming languages they support, it's a pretty
important point though...

------
hayksaakian
I wish Python the best, but I hope they can figure out their fragmentation
issues between 2 And 3 before I want to invest my time in that ecosystem.

~~~
dmpayton
It's not so much a fragmentation issue as it is a migration issue. Everything
is -- slowly but surely (and speeding up!) -- moving to Python 3.

------
hsmyers
I fear that the problem with this and other pseudo-metric sites is the same
problem that essentially makes the rate of employment useless. Lack of
universal accurate participation means those who don't care, or are otherwise
under the radar (or above depending :) ) are not accounted for. These are fun,
but not much else.

------
hmsimha
Another way CodeEval could interpret this data would be to take the inverse to
extrapolate the languages whose users have the highest rates of employment (as
demonstrated by their absence from codeeval)

------
matdrewin
Surprised of the low numbers for PHP and C# and the high numbers for Python.

------
joezhou
zomg, I belong in the 0.02%!

